# Portland Field Trial - Results



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

Any early observations?


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Qual callbacks to the 4th

1-2-9-11-13-16-19-23-24


----------



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

Based on above 4th series call backs------ Qual

# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 Justin Time Apache Lozen J Scott Anderson Patti Kiernan 

2 Chopper's Rx to Win Robert Crabb Bob Crabb 

9 Island Acres Gator Ed Minoggie Jerry Patopea 

11 Utopian Butte To Butte Jane Patopea J. Patopea 

13 Mister Sneaky David Plesko David Plesko 

16 Mission Mtn Zoom Town Boogie Robin Christensen Jim Gonia 

19 Jaco's Red Desert Cider *** Gale Mettenbrink Gale Mettenbrink 

23 Gunrunners Cheap Trick David Aul John Henninger 

24 Candlewood's Code Black Charles Tyson Karl Gunzer


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Qual final results:

1. #1 Justin Time Apache Lozen - J. Scott Anderson, H - Patti Kiernan
2. #16 Mission Mtn Zoom Town Boogie - Robin Christensen, H - Jim Gonia
3. #11 Utopian Butte To Butte - Jane Patopea, H-Jane Patopea
4. #23 Gunrunners Cheap Trick - David Aul, H- John Henninger
RJ #19 Jaco's Red Desert Cider*** - Gale Mettenbrink, H-Gale Mettenbrink
J #9 Island Acres Gator - Ed Minoggie, H - Jerry Patopea

Congratulations to all who placed. 

Now, it's off to the GRCA Specialty early, early in the morning. 

Hey Bait, by you running #1 in the Open, Cider now gets to run last. Nice job! :razz:

Arleen


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

open callbacks to 3rd series
1,2,3,4,7,8,15,17,19,21,24,26,31,32,33,36,38,40,41,43,45,46,47,49,51,52,54


----------



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

Open Call Backs 3rd series based on above -37 back

Name Owner Handler 
1 Savvy Sailor TJ Lindbloom John Henninger

2 U.S. Currency Michael Tierney Mike Tierney

3 FC AFC Widgeon's Carbon Chip James Heneghan Jim Gonia 

4 Nebo's Gem Robber Geoffrey Bewley Patti Kiernan 

7 AFC Super High Flyer Kimberly Johnston Kim Johnston 

8 Waterdog's Sweet Peaches Walter & Virginia Kobeski Jim Gonia 

15 carbons special force of pdk jeff bartlett Jeff Bartlett 

17 Tioga's Rough Water Dory Debbie Brooks Patti Kiernan 

19 Sweet Home Cookin Edward and Julie Zuhlke Jerry Patopea 

21 FC/AFC Land Ahoy Gary Zellner Gary Zellner 


24 FC Timber Town Trifecta J Scott Anderson Patti Kiernan 

26 FC/AFC Creek Robber Ken Jackson Ken Jackson 

31 Marauders Aviator Wayne Johnston Wayne Johnston 

32 FC AFC Volwood's Angel jack vollstedt John Henninger 

33 Arrowsmith Cardhu Cynthia Tallman Jim Gonia 


36 AFC Candlewood Justin Time Xinga Judith Pond Patti Kiernan 

38 DuckMountain's Diary or a Mad Man Randy Cowin/Cynthia Tallman Jim Gonia 

40 FC Abby's Little Cooper Stephen Abouaf John Henninger 

41 Midnight Contender Jack Hilger Jack Hilger 

43 The Dutchman III Cynthia Tallman Jim Gonia 

45 FC AFC MMR'S Gypsy Leather Mel Milton Patti Kiernan 

46 Riverrun's True North Mary Peterson Jim Gonia 

47 Deans Harper of Malheur John & Diane Poer John Poer 

49 Strings Dear Abbea Larry M & Cheryl J Smith Jerry Patopea 

51 AFC Caterpillar Kelly Gary Zellner Gary Zellner

52 Cuda's Negra Modelo Charles Tyson Charles P. Tyson 

54 Little Bit Dangerous Joe Beitler Joe Beitler


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

THANK YOU!

What's going on in AM?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

zipmarc said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> What's going on in AM?


I shot the flyer for the Am this morning- GREAT test!!!! I didn't get call backs but I think 24 dogs called back to the second series - 7 of which did not handle (3 of them were Kim and Wayne Johnstons). It was a big out of order- out of order flyer with GREAT bird placement. 

Enjoyed the day regards

Bubba


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

amateur callbacks to 4th series
2,7,17,18,21,23,24,28,29,30,31,41

open results
1st fc afc volwoods angel o/j vollstedt h/john henninger

2nd fc afc creek robber o/
k jackson h/jim gonia

3rd fc abbys lil cooper o/s abouaf h/ john henninger

4th fc afc widgeons carbon chip o/t hartl h/jim gonia

rj arrowsmith cardhu o/cynthia tallman h/jim gonia
not sure of all jams
derby to start in morning


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

Congrats to Jack and John with Angel's win and John's additional placement


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

any derby results?

Arleen


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

Congratulations team Vollwood!


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

am 
1st goodale / zues
2nd zellner i think pirate or dakota 
3rd peterson / pete 
4th zeeelllner / kelly
rj Bartlett / sophie
jam david hengsteller / tacker


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

From what I heard you picked up a res jam with hoot also! Nice job jeff!!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

pyzon said:


> am
> 1st goodale / zues
> 2nd zellner i think pirate or dakota
> 3rd peterson / pete
> ...


Yey Gary! Congrats on the placings.


----------

